# -- Trails / Freeride-Strecken i.d. Nähe vom Nürburgring?? --



## Dinner (1. März 2011)

Salve!

ich hätt da mal gern ne Frage...

und zwar bin ich am Wochenende mit ein paar Leuten am Nürburgring zum Fahren. Die "normale" MTB-Strecke um die Nordschleife kenne ich schon und diese werden wir auch bestimmt mehr als nur einmal unter die Räder nehmen.
Jetzt habe ich aber in Erinnerung, dass diese nicht gerade mit Sprüngen und Anliegern gespickt ist (wie z.B. Königstuhl usw).

Weiß jemand von euch, ob und wenn ja wo es sowas in dieser Gegend gibt?
Noch besser wäre natürlich, wenn aus dem Forum sowieso einer in der Nähe unterwegs wäre und Lust hat, sich uns anzuschließen und dabei vielleicht ein bisschen den "Fremdenführer" zu machen.

Also weiß hier jemand mehr?

Danke schonmal
Gruß Frank


----------



## andiwe (2. März 2011)

Lass es uns einfach ausprobieren. Wir müssen ja nicht immer die selbe Runde fahren. 
Vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch jemand Ortskundiges der Lust hat mit ein paar Bekloppten ein oder zwei Runden zu drehen.
Wobei die meisten von uns ja eher CC lastige Bikes haben - oder dann am Sonntag eben hatten. 
Bis Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsklotz61 (2. März 2011)

Joh... ich freu mich schon 



andiwe schrieb:


> Wobei die meisten von uns ja eher CC lastige Bikes haben - oder dann am Sonntag eben *hatten*.



Ich will mir sowieso etwas neues zulegen


----------



## CYCWEAR.com (24. März 2011)

Dinner schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> ich hätt da mal gern ne Frage...
> 
> ...



Hallo,
mich interessiert Euer Thema >*MTB Route am Nürburgring*< und würde gerne mal von Euch wissen, wie lange ich für eine >CC Runde< benötige?

Ich muss jetzt aber dazu sagen, das wir (alle MTB´ler) auch mal einen Kaffee trinken und was sehen wollen, somit (...geplant am 26.06., also am Tag des 24h Rennen  ...also nicht wegen dem Lärm da sind ) sondern dort die normale MTB-Route fahren wollen  unter anderem wollen wir *unsere neue Kollektion testen*.

Wir reisen mit 4 Personen aus NRW an (PLZ 45711 = ca. 200km Entfernung) und planen eine Tagestour ein. Die Ankunft vor Ort (...eventuell ab Adenau??) wird ca. 10:30h sein, wo wir dann die Tour starten. Die Rückfahrt sollte spätestens gegen 20:00h stattfinden.

Für alle Tipps sind wir immer zu haben 
Danke dafür im Voraus!!

Gruß aus NRW!


----------



## andiwe (24. März 2011)

Moin!

Also normalerweise sollte ne Runde 2-4h dauern 
Ich denke mal Ihr werdet euch in Richtung 2h orientieren.

Bedenkt beim 24h Rennen aber, dass rundherum gröhlendes, mehr oder weniger motorsportbegeistertes Volk, sein Unwesen treibt (-> Glasscherben?).
Eintrittskarten braucht Ihr dann auch, da dass ganze Gelände abgesperrt ist. Inwiefern die Route bei den 24h komplett zugänglich ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## CYCWEAR.com (24. März 2011)

andiwe schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also normalerweise sollte ne Runde 2-4h dauern
> Ich denke mal Ihr werdet euch in Richtung 2h orientieren.
> ...



...ok, Danke vor allem für die Info mit den Karten


----------



## homerkills (26. März 2011)

ich würde ganz klar davon abraten während des 24h rennens mit dem bike da rumzufahren.
ok...wer spass hat zwischen 150.000 besoffenen slalom zu fahren darf sich das nicht entgehen lassen...für mich wärs nichts


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2011)

CYCWEAR.com schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich interessiert Euer Thema >*MTB Route am Nürburgring*< und würde gerne mal von Euch wissen, wie lange ich für eine >CC Runde< benötige?
> 
> Ich muss jetzt aber dazu sagen, das wir (alle MTB´ler) auch mal einen Kaffee trinken und was sehen wollen, somit (...geplant am 26.06., also am Tag des 24h Rennen  ...also nicht wegen dem Lärm da sind ) sondern dort die normale MTB-Route fahren wollen  unter anderem wollen wir *unsere neue Kollektion testen*.
> ...



Das könnt ihr mal vergessen ! Während des 24h Rennens sind die Wiesen etc. um die Strecke abgesperrt und werden als Zeltplätze umfunktioniert, ohne Eintrittskarte geht da gar nichts.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2011)

andiwe schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also normalerweise sollte ne Runde 2-4h dauern
> Ich denke mal Ihr werdet euch in Richtung 2h orientieren.
> ...




Richtig ! Ohne Entrittskarte geht da gar nichts weil die Wiesen etc. rund um die Strecke als Zeltplätze umfunktioniert werden, ein durchkommen ist da so gut wie unmöglich.


----------



## Eifelheizer (13. April 2011)

Ich bin schon mehrmals während des 24h um den Ring gefahren.
So schlimm ist es nicht.
Sonntags ist Abreisetag, die meisten sind schon Vormittags auf dem Heimweg und somit viel ruhiger als die Tage davor.
Die größte Gefahr können Glasscherben sein.
Aber wenn man die Augen richtig aufmacht dann klappt das schon.
Bis jetzt bin ich ohne Platten durchgekommen.

Mit ner Eintrittskarte kommt man an jedem Punkt der Nordschleife.
Ob euch die 31 Wert sind, bleibt euch überlassen.


----------

